# Got to pass this on!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

On Yahoo, there's an excellent article on cooking with cast iron. Somethin us ole poots have known since iron was invented. Got a dozen ofem and no non-stick skillets. Good read.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

non stick has it's place but a well seasoned skillet is a work of art


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

another great old product is stone wear ... my wife has a stone cookie sheet and a shallow 9 x 12 pan ... with them the color of the food on the top is the same as the color on the bottom ... perfect for bread and cookies ... and it's the same with them the more seasoned the better


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks Doug.
Seen way too many people wreck them before they've even started.


----------

